# Michael Douglas



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am so distressed to hear that Michael Douglas has stage 4 throat cancer.:smcry: Saw him on Letterman last night and Letterman really asked him a lot of questions about it; similar to his revelations about his heart bypass years ago. I'm praying that he'll be okay. I was lucky enough to interview him back in the 1980's when Romancing the Stone came out. He was incredibly nice to myself and the crew, a great interview, really handsome, very funny and all of us came back to the office saying how we were we crazy about him...even the guys.:HistericalSmiley: He was that much of a mensch. And to think he went to doctors months ago when he had a continuous sore throat and no one caught it until three weeks ago. Scary and sad.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I've always liked Michael Douglas. He seems very charming. Wow, an interview with Michael Douglas! I would be over the moon. That's nice to hear that he was so pleasant and down to earth. I was so sad to hear of his throat cancer.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I enjoyed him on The InLaws too,hilarious. I hope he'll be on the med soon,sounds bad though stage 4. So sad to see these classic actors dying off.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Aww....I have had a crush since he was on Streets of San Francisco!! (that's dating me!!)


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I saw the Letterman show and he has a great attitude about it. He said he is having trouble swallowing solids now, so my goodness, this is just his first week of treatment. I hope the best for him.....it does make you mad when you complain to the doctor and they did not check further.........


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It is a real shame.....I was in love with him on the Streets of San Francisco, before VCR's and I just couldn't miss the show.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I also like Michael Douglas. I can't believe that the cancer is in late stage 4 already and it was just found. It must be so frustrating for him that he went to doctors about his throat being sore for months and nothing was found. I hope that he is able to recover.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He's one of my favorite actors. No matter what part he is playing, he owns the screen and makes any movie good.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i heard this on the news yesterday , im devastated , i lost my mom to stage 3 breast cancer , n to see that he wasnt diagnosed efore is just sad ... ive always liked him .. i pray that his treatments go well one can only hope for the best , it is very sad for him n his beautiful wife.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

No!! :'( I adore Michael Douglas! I really wish they would've caught it sooner... but I hope that he can recover some how. He's just amazing!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I heard this on the news a few days ago but did not think that it was that bad. I hope that he can still make it. I always liked the guy.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Looking forward to "Wall Street 2". Can't believe his ex wife is taking him to court for more money because of this film.
xoxoxoxox


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Not to be totally heartless, it's a bad hand he was dealt for sure, but he was a smoker...those warnings placed on cigarette packs (and other tobacco products) aren't just a casual warning. :huh:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The type he has was caused from drinking. He said so himself. I wouldn't count him out just yet.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Cosy said:


> The type he has was caused from drinking. He said so himself. I wouldn't count him out just yet.


Oh, didn't watch the show, just saw a blip on my screen. Is there a health warning on booze yet? If not there should be. :huh:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't want to be heartless either. But you have to die from something or you would live for ever. If this is his way out so be it. Some people never smoked and never drank and they still die. I happen to believe that if it is your time to go, no matter what you did in your life you go. What matters is that you enjoyed your life here.


----------

